# 7MGTE in my s13?



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey i was wondering if anybody has heard of a 7MGTE swap into an s13...i know it is possible with the 2jz...but i was unsure of this motor...ne help woul;d be greatly appreciated thanx! :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

nosdelux said:


> Hey i was wondering if anybody has heard of a 7MGTE swap into an s13...i know it is possible with the 2jz...but i was unsure of this motor...ne help woul;d be greatly appreciated thanx! :thumbup:


Yeah, I've seen it done. The usual custom mounts/wiring/linkages/headache.


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

There was actually a thread about one on Ebay not too long ago. You might want to look into that.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, it was a beautiful blue S14 with 7MGTE. A cool swap. Probably really expensive though.


----------

